# Apps only for Kindle "Tablet"?



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got an original Kindle Fire & several Android tablets & phones.
I'm going to a World Cup game in Winnipeg in June (YAY!  ) so I went looking for some Kindle books & apps.
I did find one Offline Map app that I could download, which I did.

But then I found this one. I could buy it with Amazon coins, but it shows as incompatible with every single one of my devices registered to Amazon. Why would I want to buy it if there are no devices it will work on?


Can anyone help me understand what device this app would work on?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me it shows compatible with both my Fires . . .they are HDX models . . .and also an earlier HD model that I no longer have but is somehow still listed.

It's not compatible with my android phone.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Huh - so maybe it's just for the newer models of Fires & it's too much hassle for the developer to make it available for android devices.
---------------
ETA: well, I looked in the Google Play store & it is available there & compatible with all my Android devices - It also seems to be available for iOS.

So, guess it's just that the developer didn't make it backward compatible with the first gen Fire.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

It is called the operating system.  I run across many apps like that.  
I always check Google Play too.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There are a lot of apps out there that don't work with the original Fires.  Even some of Amazon's own newer features in the music app for example, don't work on it.  The main reason is probably age.  Neither the hardware or the OS can handle newer apps.
I see the app as compatible with my 2013 Fire HDX7, but none of my full Android devices.  Then again, I try to only purchase stuff from Amazon for the Fire.  Apps from the Amazon store have to "phone home" too often and the app store kept crashing on my tablet so I uninstalled it.  So if I want something on the Androids, I get it from Google Play instead.


----------

